# Inshore set up?



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am going to add another inshore set up to my arsinal this fall. Mainly for specs and reds, fishing peir lights around OB or wolf bay. I mostly throw soft plastics but will use live baits on occasion. What do you guys suggest. I'm thinking a small spinner on a St Croix. I haven't decided on weither to use braid on mono yet. Thanks


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My inshore rigs are sustain 4000's and 2500's, half on star rods, half on Key Largo's. St Croix are nice, take a look at Crowder rodsas well.

Mike


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My son uses a Falcon Coastal and a Spheros 4000, it is an awesome setup. You could also upgrade the reel to Stradic or Sustain if you so choose. Around docks I think braid is better for abrasion resistance, in the open flats I use 8# Ande Back Country.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally I like a baitcast round reel setup so the team diawa pluton or a simple ambassaduer 6600 (made in sweden of course) with powerpro braid on a 7ft gloomis are my go to inshore setups just because I can't put a spin cast on a dime like a baitcast when fishing dock lights


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

I would also check into flourocarbon. It may just be me but damn that line shoots a mile off the rod and never have issues with breakoffs around structure. But a bit pricey for the avg angler


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a couple shimanosaros and symetreson terramars and penn rods. I just bought a Penn conquer 2000 and put it on my terramar and really like the way it feels. It is brand new andsupposedly bullet proof, I think it can pretty much handle any conditions you throw at it. Just my $.02


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Carrots and Cabos.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

St. Croix Premiere or Avid..I have a 7ft Shimano Teramar and its the best inshore rod ive ever had..2500/3000 Stradic or Slammer 260..Best reel for the money/durability...Stradic comes with 2 spools..I say one with 8lb Suffix and one with 20lb braid..Or if you want a little cheaper go with the new Sahara..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are getting a st. croix i would get an avid7ft med with a fast tip and put a 3000 shimano stradic on it.

Check out the carrot stix though, they are badass!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Kevdog540 (10/2/2009)*I am going to add another inshore set up to my arsinal this fall. Mainly for specs and reds, fishing peir lights around OB or wolf bay. I mostly throw soft plastics but will use live baits on occasion. What do you guys suggest. I'm thinking a small spinner on a St Croix. I haven't decided on weither to use braid on mono yet. Thanks


I would go for a Quantum Boca 40on a St Croix Tidemaster TIS76MF 8#-17#........for a bit more a Cabo 40 on a St Croix Avid AIS76MF 8#-17#.........or a Shimano Stradic FI 40 with a Shimano Teremar TMS76M


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I fish mostly with two different Teramars and love them both. I have an 8 ft medium with a penn 450ss and 10 lb sufix that I cast light artificials with, the extra lenth casts even the lightest lure a mile. My prefered pier/bridge rod is a 7'6" medium/heavy Teramar with a Penn 550ss and 12 lb p-line. I can turn most fish with this combo. Half-hitch has some Teramars for $109 and in my opinion they are hard to beat.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

penn 440ssg on a gloomis or stcroix


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

i really like my stradics and i bought a daiwa sol about a year ago and love it...i did put a cool new handle on my sol that i picked up overseas but overall its an awesome reel. and for the rods, you cant go wrong with a calcutta if you can find one


----------



## rongarrett (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't believe no one uses the poor mans rods any more, {Ugly Stik}. I have Ugly Stiks on just about every spinning reel, and half of my casting reels. They are tough and I can usually find one that is has just the right feel to it. If it's a spinning reel, it's a Penn slammer for me.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I LOVE MY PFLUEGER MEDALIST! IT HAS 9 BALL BRGS AND 1 ANTI REVERSE ROLLER BEARING. ITS A 3000 SERIES ON A MATCHING 7' ROD. CHECK OUT CABELAS THATS WHERE I GOT MINE. SILKY SMOOTH AND GOOD DRAG SYSTEM WITH SEALED DISCS. MADE FOR SALTWATER, CORROSION RESISTANT, AND SEALED BRGS. CAUGHT A 28" RED LAST FRIDAY AND IT HANDLED IT GREAT. ALSO IT IS AT A GREAT PRICE. AROUND 100 BUCKS FOR THE COMBO. I AM EXTREMELY PLEASED WITH IT.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish mostly 2500 series reels. I am also partial to the Falcon rods. I have had 2 for a couple of years now and they still look new. Nice stainless steel guides, and run around 100 or so each. I havea shimano saros onone, and asymetre on the other. One is spooled with 10lb braid for fishing mostly lures and popping corks. The other is spooled with 8lb mono. 

Hope this helps.

Dale


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 on the Falcon Coastals... wife and I both fish 8 ft Coastal rods and I prefer her reel over mine - she fishes the Stradic and I fish the Cabo - for the kids you cannot beat the $16 Diawa G-Shock combos from Walmart, for cheap rods and reels they actually do pretty well and if the kids tear em up you're not out that much $$.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rongarrett (10/4/2009)*I can't believe no one uses the poor mans rods any more, {Ugly Stik}. I have Ugly Stiks on just about every spinning reel, and half of my casting reels. They are tough and I can usually find one that is has just the right feel to it. If it's a spinning reel, it's a Penn slammer for me.


Thats funny. I just bought 3 new ugly stiks for my inshore arsenal. 2 stradic 4000's on 7' mh, and 2 2500's on 6.6' mediums. The ole uglies are hard to beat and iv had one for over 10 years and it still looks new. All for $40 each!


----------

